# Gorgo news?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Has a release date been set for Gorgo? 

I read December.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Didnt just Mega say its up for pre order now? Its in another thread... Nosferatu is being reissued too.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hey, Gorgo and Nosferatu should be out in January 2014 (give or take a month, you know how Monarch has been...).

Here are the links to preorder each one:

http://www.megahobby.com/nosferatuthevampireglow-in-the-darkre-issue18monarchmodel.aspx

http://www.megahobby.com/gorgothemonsterfrombritishsci-fimoviemonarchmodel.aspx


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great news.What about the Astronaut,Major Matt Mason style.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

xsavoie said:


> Great news.What about the Astronaut,Major Matt Mason style.


Haven't heard anything about him yet, but we will keep you posted.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

MIM starts shipping Jan. 17th.
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/cart/godzilla-friends-item-listj-c-20_137/gorgo-monarch-plastic-model-kit-p-16684


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Don't trust any retailer that tells you an exact shipping date for these guys -- no one actually knows. Monarch has given a generic date. Anyone who says "with absolute certainty!" they are shipping on XX date is simply lying to get more sales...


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

MEGA1 said:


> Don't trust any retailer that tells you an exact shipping date for these guys -- no one actually knows. Monarch has given a generic date. Anyone who says "with absolute certainty!" they are shipping on XX date is simply lying to get more sales...


I agree with Mega1.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

On CultTVman's site, in the pre-order section, he says of the Gorgo kit: "Please follow the preorder instructions below! At this point, I have no idea if or when this kit is coming out." 

This is probably the more accurate statement.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Just safe it to say "The wheels are turning" over at Monarch. Me personally, I'd be happy to see these within the first qtr of 2014.

Agree with Mega - any retailer that's laying out exact shipping dates probably also knows where the fountain of youth is and is selling tickets


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Gorgo is definitely coming and a little birdie (a well respected little birdie) told me that the space suit is a go and maybe even tooled or in the process of tooling. These kits may take a while but are well worth the wait (if I'm not in a FEMA camp by then, lol...well, not really).


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Hunch said:


> Gorgo is definitely coming and a little birdie (a well respected little birdie) told me that the space suit is a go and maybe even tooled or in the process of tooling. These kits may take a while but are well worth the wait (if I'm not in a FEMA camp by then, lol...well, not really).


Wow that's great news that the space suit is a go! Absodefinilutely going to get one of those!


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Any update on Gorgo's possible arrival?


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

We modelers are a seriously spoiled lot when it comes to Monarch. I have faith they will get Gorgo to us this year.... baring WWIII with China. :thumbsup:

As for Moonsuits, and all that other stuff....a Fly would've been more preferable to me in styrene than those. but if I get Gorgo this year, I will be happy.:hat:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

A generally reliable source (my LHS proprietor) believes that Gorgo and more Nosferatus should arrive by March. We shall see. I am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Of what year lol


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

From our major supplier, who speaks directly to Monarch, they should be shipping within the next month -- shipments usually take about a month from the Far East. So March may very well be accurate, though don't be surprised if it is delayed until April.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Ok ... I promise, I won't be surprised.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just passing this info along...
Just received this news from Scott. I thought I would pass along some info for anyone who is anxious for updates.

1/13 scale Vampire and Dr.Jekyll/Hyde. looks suitable for production finally! a pic of having fun with the test shots is attached. Moebius "Dr Deadly's daughter" is shown for fun only.

Vamp has two leg options and two arm set optons. Jekyll/Hyde has three head options and two arm options. All of the arms, legs, heads are interchangeable to the Vamp or Hyde torso. That is at least 20 decent custom builds. How many will you build? I've shown two.

Our third and final production of Nossy is shown. Currently in HK for ocean freight.

Gorgo required a final tweak to be at our Monarch standard for production. It is there now, and IN PRODUCTION!!

Monarch is proud to release the Gorgo kit, after so many delays. A so-so quality kit rushed through development will be not forgotten. An oft delayed but top notch quality kit will be quickly forgiven once received. That is the hope and philosophy that we cling to here.

New projects continue to develop as smooth as can be expected.

Please share widely with our friends on facebook. To re-iterate; Gorgo is in production.

Thanks

Scott





The Square Box Nossy is on it's way right now...
Denis


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Some great news! Looking forward to the Nosferatu kits! 

Rob


----------



## mr.victor (Feb 11, 2009)

Any word on a glow ghost?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Will there be a Glow Gorgo? 

A Gorgo go-kart?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Why on earth would they make a Gorgo Go Kart? If they did it would take another 9 years to get it out anyway.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

But I bet somebody kitbashes one!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Shouldn't it be "Gor-GO Cart?":freak:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

:tongue:Groannnn


PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Shouldn't it be "Gor-GO Cart?":freak:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I want me a Gorgo Kart too. Hey Monarch give that guy a big Set o' Wheels to get his ass about town!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Gorgo Gorvette


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Gorgo Mini Cooper, he is British.


----------

